# First Inlay Attempt/ cutting boards



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I had this idea for a very long time and wondered why I had never seen another like this. Now I know. This is not an easy pattern and I'm still trying to make it better/ fit better/ look better. The cutting boards.....made more than one....are Maple and Padauk with the Padauk inset, some inlaid on both sides, some one side. Cutting boards are 18" X 9" X 1/2" thick. I have done four inlays with a 1/4" straight bit, using two different size guides. I have done one board using Milescraft inlay set up, and one board using a Whiteside inlay guide bushing and collar with 1/8" down-turn spiral bit. I find it the same amount of work to fit the insert with all three methods. I am convinced that percerverance and stiff socks are the only method that works.
The boards are finished with foodsafe butcherblock coating. All were given as gifts and I have 5 more on the go. They will be ready when I get the inserts to fit correctly, with very little sanding after cutting. Any helping suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice and as Sam gets into more trouble I will need more gifts for the neighbors.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Reg,

Nice looking work!
The main thing you need to do inlay, as you have found, is *patience*.

If the inlay piece is slightly larger than the pocket you can sand a bevel on the back of your inlay piece so it fits tightly in the pocket when inserted. 
On the inlay sets that have a removable collar you can add a piece of aluminum tape around the collar when you cut the pocket and it will make the pocket smaller so that the inlay piece will be slightly larger than the pocket and give you some material for fitting purposes. Just a trick I learned along the way! I hope it will come in handy.

As I said before great looking work,
Mike


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I needed to be reminded about the aluminum tape. Sometimes I get stuck playing with my mental blocks!


----------

